# amuos



## Naivius

Me pudieran ayudar a entender qué significado tiene la palabra amuos?
 
...à minha incompreensão de tanta coisa que fazes ou não fazes, aos meus ralhetes, aos meus amuos, ao que considero as Tuas injustiças... 
 
Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Quanto tempo não ouço alguem dizer que está amuada....
amuo - Mau humor, enfado, traduzido no aspecto, nos gestos ou no silêncio; arrufo, calundu, lundu. 
amuado -  Que tem amuo; mal-humorado, aborrecido. /    Que se afasta ou retrai agastado ou melindrado.


----------



## Naivius

Obrigada Vanda pela tua resposta.

Entonces _zangado_ y _amuado_ son sinónimos?


----------



## Vanda

Não, exatamente. Amuado dá a ideia de aborrecido. 
Ex.: Estava esperando receber um aumento, fiz uma dívida contando com o aumento que não saiu, estou amuada (entristecida, aborrecida).


----------



## Naivius

Entendí, gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Entendo que amuado e o que aqui dizemos *amolado*. Ficar amolado, quedar jodido. Agora mesmo não tenho certeza se amolado é espanhol ou é um empréstimo do galego.
Cumprimentos

Sim, amolado está no DRAE


----------



## Vanda

Também dizemos amolado como sinônimo de aborrecido.


----------



## Outsider

Amuar é ficar de mau humor por não ter conseguido algo que se queria. Diz-se muito das crianças e de outra gente caprichosa. Amuo é o substantivo.


----------



## Blopa

Segundo os posts acima, o equivalente em Espanhol (para quem sirva) é *amurrado*


----------



## Mangato

Amurrado espanhol? Nunca ouvi a palavra, nem figura a verbete no DRAE. O verbo amurrar também não. Mas para não desconversar, a questão que fez Naivius foi o significado do substantivo amuos. Após da dica de Out interpreto que o autor diz
_a mi icomprensió a lo que haces o no haces, a mis rabietas, a mis caprichos, ante lo que considero Tus injusticias._ 

Só é uma interpretação e pode estar errada


----------



## Naivius

Mangato said:


> Amurrado espanhol? Nunca ouvi a palavra, nem figura a verbete no DRAE. O verbo amurrar também não. Mas para não desconversar, a questão que fez Naivius foi o significado do substantivo amuos. Após da dica de Out interpreto que o autor diz
> _a mi icomprensió a lo que haces o no haces, a mis rabietas, a mis caprichos, ante lo que considero Tus injusticias._
> 
> Só é uma interpretação e pode estar errada


 

Mangato yo tampoco conocía la palabra _amurrado_ en Español, pero según pude ver aquí y aquí sí es utilizada en algunos países. Y de acuerdo a su significado viene bien como sinónimo de amuos tal como dice Blopa.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Sí, veo que significa enfurruñar. Enfurruños podría ser el sustantivo. Lo que sí se dice con el mismo sentido es amorrar; bajar la cabeza como hacen los niños para mostrar enfado.


----------



## Marcialdos

¿Algo que ver con lo que cantaba el empalagoso de Julio Iglesias: Teño saudades, teño mourriña...?


----------



## Naticruz

Blopa said:


> Segundo os posts acima, o equivalente em Espanhol (para quem sirva) é *amurrado*


Não será *amorrado, *Blopa, que penso vir de morro?

Em tempo: Acabo de verificar que *amurrado *é palavra chilena, segundo el DUE


----------



## Mangato

Marcialdos said:


> ¿Algo que ver con lo que cantaba el empalagoso de Julio Iglesias: Teño saudades, teño mourriña...?


 
No, nada o muy poco que ver. Teño morriña, no mourriña, de morrer, morir. Morriña es lo mismo que saudade, pero mas general. Indica la tristeza de estar separado del terruño y del entorno que se añora.


----------

